# Male Molly and VERY Pregnant Females



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

i have a new male molly who is insisting on nudging, rubbing and nibbling at my 2 extremely pregnant female mollies. anybody have ideas as to why he is doing this? he also is nibbling at their anus area where the babies will come out. i havent seen any fry though. 

Also, the females are pooping strangely. its like they have diareah, and their poop is orange. any ideas on that appreciated too.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I know my sister's mollies kiss 'aft" actually that was how my neice thought they got preggers. Mollies are weird. my sister also said the mollies are quick to eat their young. 

I don't know about the poop, perhaps change their diet?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

First off I would isolate the male one thing your pregnant mollys dont need is the stress of the male chasing them around hes prob just exicited with thefemales. Second what are you feeding them pellets and sometimes cheap flake food will them orange poo.I would hold off feeding them for a couple of days.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

food coloring typically results in funny coloured crap. 

semi-related, on christmas eve my labrador retriever ate a box of crayons and crapped right under the outdoor spot light in crisp new snow. no word of a lie it was green and red. BRIGHT, crayon green and red. Christmas poo, yay!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> food coloring typically results in funny coloured crap.
> 
> semi-related, on christmas eve my labrador retriever ate a box of crayons and crapped right under the outdoor spot light in crisp new snow. no word of a lie it was green and red. BRIGHT, crayon green and red. Christmas poo, yay!


Dont you just love those labs they will eat anything for a free meal.


----------



## William F (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you feed mollies lots of frozen bloodworm??? Mine had orange poop when I fed them no flakes and frozen bloodworm for two nights. It can also occur with cheap flakes etc like that guy said. 

Why he's chasing them and nipping at the anus, is the parents eat their young, unless bloated full of food, which is highly unlikely. That's all that I can think of.


----------

